# Employment visa - process



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

I have accepted a job in HK, and my employer has submitted my employment visa application.

I am currently outside of HK and intend to remain so until I know the outcome of the employment visa application. I am a UK citizen.

My question is, in case my employment visa application is successful, what is the process for entering HK to take up my job once the employment visa is granted?

- Do I enter on a visit visa and the employment visa will subsequently be put in my passport? or

- Do I collect the employment visa on arrival at HK airport prior to clearing immigration? or

- Does my employer send the employment visa to me prior to my travel to HK, and I enter HK on the employment visa? or

- Some other process is preferred?

I would be grateful if anyone can clarify this for me and help me understand my options. (I tried looking on other threads but couldn't find the answer to this precise question).

Many thanks


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

metmanph said:


> I have accepted a job in HK, and my employer has submitted my employment visa application.
> 
> I am currently outside of HK and intend to remain so until I know the outcome of the employment visa application. I am a UK citizen.
> 
> ...


Please see link below for details - 

General Employment Policy (GEP) | Immigration Department


----------



## devhk (Dec 27, 2013)

metmanph said:


> I have accepted a job in HK, and my employer has submitted my employment visa application.
> 
> I am currently outside of HK and intend to remain so until I know the outcome of the employment visa application. I am a UK citizen.
> 
> ...


Normally, your employer would send you the visa sticker being the sponsor of your employment visa. You need to put it on your passport before travelling to HKG.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

Many thanks for the helpful replies!


----------



## SaskiaBvR (Jul 9, 2015)

My employer just sent me the visa so all sorted, but they told me I could just enter on a holiday visa had the work visa not been granted in time. I could then jist have gone to Macau to get the work visa. Good luck with yours!


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

SaskiaBvR said:


> My employer just sent me the visa so all sorted, but they told me I could just enter on a holiday visa had the work visa not been granted in time. I could then jist have gone to Macau to get the work visa. Good luck with yours!


Useful to know - thanks. 

Incidentally, how long did your visa take to process, if you don't mind me asking? (I'm interested to get a feel for current processing times - mine is currently under process). Thanks


----------



## SaskiaBvR (Jul 9, 2015)

5 weeks and five days, but included christmas and NY so imagine that slowed it down a bit.


----------

